# First Full Raw Meal (using Lauri Spreadsheet)



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Here are my three with their first Full Raw Meal tonight using the standard % in the spreadsheet from Lauri.

Turkey necks, Ground Beef and Gizzards. I was going to do Ground Turkey, but since my dogs have eaten raw meat before as well as NV as snacks, I don't think I will have a problem.









Cotton's plate









Louis' plate









Angeles' plate









Cotton eating her Turkey neck









Louis eating his Turkey neck









Angeles eating his Turkey necks










Angeles eating


----------



## allieg (Nov 4, 2008)

Can I make a suggestion?


It might be a good idea to get a piece of plastic and feed them on that.Considering you have rugs the meat being on them can leave nasty germ behind. Sorry,I worked as a cook for a while so I know all the nasty germs from raw meat.
They look very happy with there supper.


----------



## GSDTrain (Apr 21, 2008)

Awesome.

Agree with AllieG, would not feed them on the carpet


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

Besides the above suggestion (if you can get a piece of plastic even a beach towel that you can just throw in the wash will do) I was just wondering if you were considering the gizzards as an OM? I just noticed that there was a very small amount on each plate. Gizzards (which you might already know, so I guess ignore this otherwise!) are actually considered MM. Liver or kidney would be considered OM.


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

I KNEW I forgot something!


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for the information on the Gizzards! I was thinking OM when I got them...so now I know!







Oh well, at least they had a little extra MM for the evening. I had given them gizzards before as a snack and I didn't want to try liver just yet.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I agree, gizzards are MM, not OM.

I use the crate to feed my crew in, even my cats. They are put in the crate (I have a smaller one for them) and take turns eating their meals just like Stark. This helps make clean up easier and contains the mess and bacteria that can be harmful to us humans.

It looks like they are enjoying their dinner though!


----------



## JerzeyGSD (Jun 26, 2008)

> Originally Posted By: AngelesVonLobosThanks for the information on the Gizzards! I was thinking OM when I got them...so now I know!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Welcome.







When I first started I went to the thread "Our Dogs' Menus" and literally wrote down what everyone was feeding in a list. I had one for RMB, MM and OM so I could figure it all out. Lol. It can be confusing at first.

Don't worry about adding OM right away. Some people actually recommend letting your dogs adjust to the raw RMB and MM and THEN adding OM to the diet. Just make sure to get the RMB and MM consistent. Well, that might not be as important since your dogs have been well exposed to raw but that is the general advice given for dogs new to raw.


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I did the same thing Ashley, actually here is the list that I go by still to this day. It's a kinda guideline for me.

Stark’s Diet Plan - 2lbs (give or take a few ounces) per day.
Idea average adult weight - 100lbs

Raw Meaty Bones (RBM) - meat with edible bones (soft).
16 ounces per day
Chicken leg quarters
Chicken backs
Chicken necks
Chicken wings
Turkey necks
Fish
Rabbit
Ostrich neck
Beef neck bones
Pork neck bones
Duck
Pheasant
Ox Tails


Muscle Meat (MM) - any meat without bones.
14.4 ounces per day
Boneless chicken breast
Ground beef
Turkey breast
Beef or Bison steaks
Beef heart
Pork butt
Lamb
Deer meat

Organ Meat (OM) 
1.6 ounces per day
Liver
Kidneys
Brains

Fish (NO SALMON OR TROUT from the Pacific Northwest)


----------



## rjvamp (Aug 23, 2008)

Thanks for all the suggestions and the lists of food







The dogs really enjoyed their food and actually Angeles and Cotton kept coming up to me like "isn't there more?" LOL

Have a great day everyone.


----------

